# Cornish Crispa Delivery



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi All

Anyone order/ordered from cornish crispa before and have a rough idea on timescales for delivery?

Cant seem to find any details on the site - ordered some bits on thursday and although not in any rush just wondered how long it normally takes

x


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I order basicly all my stuff from them, normally comes next day if 
i order in the morning, if not definatly the day after.


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

delivery is pretty good fromm CC, can be expensive though, camzoo is faster and somtimes cheaper but i use them both and have no complaints.


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

It took about 4 days for ours to arrive if I remember rightly, but they were very helpful! 3 of our hatchling boxes were smashed up (Bloody royal mail) and they sent new out the same day I emailed!


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I've ordered stuff from them in the past and always found them very reliable.


----------



## pauln (Jan 24, 2007)

If in stock it is quick.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

samanslow said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anyone order/ordered from cornish crispa before and have a rough idea on timescales for delivery?
> 
> ...


I think he may be a member on here now, so PM them:smile:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

i think our last order took 2 days  they are pretty good compared to some other shops though.. 
Owen


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks guys 

as i said no hurry as such - apart from me being impatient lol


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

:smile: Order arrived this morning :smile: 

Only downer is 4 of the hatchling tubs are broken  

The tubs are brilliant though and at a good price - def recommend them (the tubs & cornish crispa) x


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

samanslow said:


> :smile: Order arrived this morning :smile:
> 
> Only downer is 4 of the hatchling tubs are broken
> 
> The tubs are brilliant though and at a good price - def recommend them (the tubs & cornish crispa) x


*Oh no i was gonna order some of them hatchling tubs aswell, but i hope mind don't come broke?*


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi hun

Nothing major just the corner outside lip broken (if that makes sense) - having had a quick look i dont think it will have any major effect on using them as its should be fine once the lid is in place.

Have emailed them anyway just to let them know but will have a proper look tonight and see if they will be ok - dont want any escapees :lol2:


----------



## Emz118 (Nov 22, 2006)

As I said, 3 of ours were broken, and I emailed and they sent us replacements. 

Think they're gonna be good.


----------



## samanslow (Feb 14, 2007)

just had an email advising they have sent replacement tubs out.

As I said before great tubs, great company and great customer service.

Thumbs Up all the way from me :no1:


----------

